
Facebook is prepping for an Android doomsday - davidbarker
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/4/10708356/facebook-is-preparing-for-android-doomsday
======
nostrademons
Explains a lot about why React & React Native is a high priority for Facebook.
It makes me wonder if they have any plans to do anything that would
particularly piss off Google (like, say, enter the search market), but then
again, large companies do defensive moves all the time.

